# First C&C: Lonesome tree series



## epeddy1 (Mar 4, 2014)

Hello,

My first C&C request so be honest but gentle (I love to lurk; great advice here!).

Brief background:  I'm mostly in this photography game because of both my desire to capture memories and my perfectionism.  This particular series is of a scene I pass every day coming home from work.  Sunsets, starry nights, snow, rain, etc, I'm always excited to see "my tree" every day.  It's a deceptively natural scene, with the hills hiding the roads, power lines, towers, etc that surround (surprising this is a rather suburban area).  I also find it interesting that the farmer decided to keep this tree in the middle of a field.  Must be a hassle every year, but nevertheless it remains.

So I decided to embark on my first photography project that doesn't involve my kids, pets, etc.  My idea was to capture my tree in each of the 4 seasons.  If it turns out OK and good enough for the wife, I'll take down our generic Bed Bath & Beyond painting in the living room and hang it up; four 8x8's arranged in a square if you can visualize.

So here's what I've got so far; 3/4 seasons.  I missed out on Fall because we had so much rain they waited to harvest the corn (too tall) until after the leaves had fallen, so it looked like a winter picture.  I love my spring with the rays of light.  Summer could probably be better when the crops are a bit taller and there's no dirt.  Also like the colors of winter (tough to get a snow pic and be safe; have to park on the shoulder of a highway... with snow).

So basically I'll probably get another shot at spring and summer and of course fall, loaded with some advice on composition.  I recently got a 11-16mm so might go after a wider FOV, but maybe the current crop is sufficient?  Remember, this will be a 2x2 square of squares.  Should I be using the rule of 1/3's in this case?  Any other advice on composition, processing, etc?  Currently the crop is as-taken.

I know this may not be of the quality as 99% of what gets posted here, but I'm going to be happy having "my tree" in my living room instead of a mass-produced generic painting.

Thanks for reading and your help!


----------



## tirediron (Mar 4, 2014)

I like this.  A LOT!  Before I even read the text of your post, my first thought was, 'There's an image missing'!  Seeing as how you have a plan for that, my only real thought for this series would be to shoot them all from the exact same spot at the exact same focal length so that the tree is in the same position and the same size in each of the images.  It's close, but not quite identical.  I would leave the crop/aspect-ratio and position of the tree within the frame exactly as-is.


----------



## KelSS90 (Mar 4, 2014)

This is a really cool project and I like these shots. I think that spring and winter are perfect as-is. The skies in those two both have some cloud and lighting interest, so the summer image seems too flat to me. I like it, but I think with some really pretty, puffy clouds it would merge a lite bit better with the others compared to how it currently sits. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## epeddy1 (Mar 4, 2014)

tirediron said:


> I like this.  A LOT!  Before I even read the text of your post, my first thought was, 'There's an image missing'!  Seeing as how you have a plan for that, my only real thought for this series would be to shoot them all from the exact same spot at the exact same focal length so that the tree is in the same position and the same size in each of the images.  It's close, but not quite identical.  I would leave the crop/aspect-ratio and position of the tree within the frame exactly as-is.



Thanks a lot for the kind words!  I was nervous at first to post.  I've often seen pictures here where I think "man I wish I could be that good" and then see it get ripped in the C&C.

My goal was to use the same focal length.  For spring I only had my kit lens @ 18mm (unfortunately because that was a rare scene with the rays).  Then I got a lens with a 17mm (Tamron 17-50mm f2.8), hence the slightly larger FOV in summer & winter.  Now I have 11-16; wish I had that all along.  I guess I'll stick with 17mm otherwise I'll have to start over.  Location is the same.  But I have to hold my camera outside my sunroof, so it's tough to make sure I get the horizon in the same spot, same composure, etc.  Also not much time to change exposure settings on the fly.  Cars whizzing by puts on the pressure!


----------



## wyogirl (Mar 4, 2014)

I really like this and agree with the C&C you have gotten so far.  I don't really have anything to add for C&C.  I like your idea and may try a project like this myself one day.  I'll add it to the list in the photography journal.  Thanks for sharing.


----------



## epeddy1 (Mar 4, 2014)

KelSS90 said:


> This is a really cool project and I like these shots. I think that spring and winter are perfect as-is. The skies in those two both have some cloud and lighting interest, so the summer image seems too flat to me. I like it, but I think with some really pretty, puffy clouds it would merge a lite bit better with the others compared to how it currently sits.
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk



Thanks for the advice.  Ideally for summer my goal is to take it when the sun is at my back (more color on the tree, which isn't needed for winter).  Plants tall enough to hide the dirt and maybe get some perspective & contrast with rows, but short enough that my view of the tree isn't blocked.  Corn gets tall fast!  For the sky, ideally I'd like one puffy cloud like you mention off to the right to fill in the empty space in the sky, nice and centered.  But I might just have to work with what nature provides.  I certainly want bright blue skies; really want high green and blue on the histogram for the summer shot.


----------



## tirediron (Mar 4, 2014)

This might also work as a series of high-contrast monochromes.


----------



## Designer (Mar 4, 2014)

The composition is fine just the way it is.  Also don't use a different focal length.  Try to make the tree the same apparent size in all photographs.  These are now cropped NOT square, so before you go too far with the printing, I suggest you try the square crops to see if you still like it.  Personally, I like this aspect ratio.  Also, in hanging them I think you will prefer some visual space between prints.  Either framed lightly or unframed, but just a little bit of space between.


----------



## epeddy1 (Mar 4, 2014)

Designer said:


> The composition is fine just the way it is.  Also don't use a different focal length.  Try to make the tree the same apparent size in all photographs.  These are now cropped NOT square, so before you go too far with the printing, I suggest you try the square crops to see if you still like it.  Personally, I like this aspect ratio.  Also, in hanging them I think you will prefer some visual space between prints.  Either framed lightly or unframed, but just a little bit of space between.



Thanks for bringing up printing. I agree with the aspect ratio being good, but was worried about the look being a rectangle of rectangles rather than square. Maybe it will work though. I don't have any experience with printing anything but 4x6s, etc, so advice is welcomed.

And I was originally thinking of doing canvas wraps with spacing like you mention. But I've seen various other mediums like wood planks, plexiglass, metal, etc that can be printed on (Shutterfly). Not sure what is good vs gimmicky, and don't really want to fund an experiment on printing.


----------



## Designer (Mar 4, 2014)

epeddy1 said:


> Thanks for bringing up printing. I agree with the aspect ratio being good, but was worried about the look being a rectangle of rectangles rather than square. Maybe it will work though. I don't have any experience with printing anything but 4x6s, etc, so advice is welcomed.
> 
> And I was originally thinking of doing canvas wraps with spacing like you mention. But I've seen various other mediums like wood planks, plexiglass, metal, etc that can be printed on (Shutterbug). Not sure what is good vs gimmicky, and don't really want to fund an experiment on printing.



Deciding on the final layout, if it were me, I would consider the space on which it will hang and go from there.  IOW: If your wall is actually square, (most are not) then square might look best.  However if it spoils the individual compositions, (i.e.: canceling the excellent placement of the tree) then I would have to re-think it.  Now if my wall is a large rectangle with plenty of room to spread out, then I am back to rectangular prints arranged in a larger rectangle.  The amount of space between them will depend on the overall look of the composition, and space relative to the entire wall area.  

Personally, I would not spoil the composition of the individual views just to make some arbitrary geometry in the final grouping.  Allow each one to stand alone, because someday you might want to place them individually on other walls.  

As to printing on textured panels, try one at full size to see if you like it.  Myself, I don't think this is a good candidate for textured panels.


----------



## epeddy1 (Mar 4, 2014)

tirediron said:


> This might also work as a series of high-contrast monochromes.



I did consider this, but decided to shoot for true color images.  Here was my line of thinking if anyone is curious.  There are a couple of options:  same color (or b&w) on all images or multiple colors (pop-art).  I ruled out the pop-art idea figuring that was better suited for a single image repeated, and I really wanted to capture the tree's change through the seasons.  So then it became 4 seasons monochrome vs true color.  It was really the yet-unseen fall one that made me decide to go true-color.  What's the point of a fall picture if you can't see the fall colors?  The leaves of this tree turn a deep red by the way (no idea what kind of tree).  Can't wait!


----------



## epeddy1 (Mar 6, 2014)

Designer said:


> epeddy1 said:
> 
> 
> > Thanks for bringing up printing. I agree with the aspect ratio being good, but was worried about the look being a rectangle of rectangles rather than square. Maybe it will work though. I don't have any experience with printing anything but 4x6s, etc, so advice is welcomed.
> ...



Ok, you've convinced me to stick with the current aspect ratio.  But I'm a complete newb when it comes to printing and framing.  I don't even know where to begin.  I plan on getting them professionally printed (not Walgreens) on good paper.  Any tips on that?  Glossy?  Matte?  And then how do I frame it?  Should I just get a frame from Target?  Are there other techniques I should consider?  Any info would be great.


----------



## epeddy1 (Aug 3, 2015)

I finished my series with this autumn shot!  I couldn't get a spring shot that competed with the one posted above, and same with summer.  The crops shot up quick this year and blocked out most of the tree.  So I settled with the ones above but could always swap one out later if need be.

I did crop them to be more consistent (I didn't attach those) and had them printed 8x8 on acrylic.  Not good enough for the great room says the wife (really they just aren't big enough, and I lack to confidence to spend the dough on larger prints), but at least she'll let me put them up in the foyer!


----------



## waday (Aug 3, 2015)

I really like this and am glad that you posted your final image! Awesome!


----------



## epeddy1 (Aug 3, 2015)

Thanks.  I'm actually moving and won't be seeing this tree every day anymore.  Funny because I didn't know I was moving when I started this.  I'm glad I'll always remember and will still be able to see my lonesome tree in the foyer of my new house.  Pretty much summarizes why I have interest in photography.  When I see interesting and beautiful things, I want to be able to see them again and again.


----------



## JustJazzie (Aug 3, 2015)

Ah, I commented before I saw that you updated with your final image. Beautiful series!


----------



## Achaicus (Aug 4, 2015)

I like the series. I even like the variance between the shots. It is enough to give variety without being disjointed since the scene is so simple.


----------



## Dave442 (Aug 4, 2015)

Excellent that you finished the project and have this to take to your new home.


----------



## philsphoto (Aug 4, 2015)

That is a beautiful tree, nice image.  It is a shame that you're moving, but as one door closes, another opens!


Sent by philsphoto.com from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## epeddy1 (Jun 24, 2016)

After a year on display, I've gotten lots of great feedback from guests.  I don't ever bring attention to them, but I almost always get a compliment on them.

When people ask "did you take these?" I'm not sure to take that as a compliment or not.  Does that mean it's easy to tell, even from an untrained eye, that they look amateurish?  Ah well, I'm an amateur so I guess I shouldn't expect otherwise.  It would be nice if somebody said something like "how much did you pay for these?  They look expensive!"

I've taken many pictures since but unfortunately nothing worth sharing and printing.  One hit wonder I guess...


----------



## BlackSheep (Jun 25, 2016)

Ah, you just need to come up with a new, equally good concept for your next set, that's all!
Love the series, well done.


----------



## otherprof (Jun 25, 2016)

epeddy1 said:


> Hello,
> 
> My first C&C request so be honest but gentle (I love to lurk; great advice here!).
> 
> ...


I like your project a lot, and agree with Tirediron for the 2x2 arrangement, or the cover of a photo book, but . . . I think it would also be interesting to shoot the same tree from very different vantage points, in different seasons, with cars whizzing by, in beautiful solitude, etc.  Sort of a "57 Views of Mount Fuji" approach.


----------

